# Period Like Cramps



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jan and Emilycaitlin,

I wonder if you could advise...

Since my baby's head engaged at 31 weeks (I am now 34+4) I have had period like cramps on and off (not regular at all). But for the last two days they have become more intense and last alot longer, I had them most of yesterday evening and all of this afternoon. They do feel less painful when I lie down but this afternoon I had dozed off and they came back and woke me up. They are not excruciating or anything more like moderate period pains and low down below and my stomach does not go hard with them like it does with the BH contractions. But I am beginning to worry that this may be a sign that I may have a pre term labour.

Sorry if I have waffled on.

Jappa xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You are tight to think it could be a prem labour rumbling so you need to get in contact with your hospital.  hopefully it will only be a urine infection which has similar symptoms but you still need to be checked out.

Good luck, let us know the outcome

Jan


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Jan

I am going into Labour Ward to be assessed - I'll let you know how I get on.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jan

By the time I got to Labour Ward and was assessed the pains had gone (typical!) and the CTG did not show any contraction activity, no urine infection present, so was told to rest up more as have been overdoing it probably, and if the pains come back to go straight away to be monitored.

Thanks for your help.

Jappa xx


----------

